# Just back from Rockport



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Too tired to post any more tonight.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice! That is one of the best gull pictures I have seen.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Graet shot on the oyster catcher!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

you would think a seagull would be photogenic, but in that picture it actually looks good....nice pics man


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Really,really nice shots! You did a great job of capturing some interesting "poses." We are fortunate to have so many cool birds along the Gulf coast to photograph.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I think you are starting to get the hang of this! All kidding aside, it looks like you and the new camera have made peace and the results speak for themselves.

Good work.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I set out to capture as many water birds as I could shoot in two and 1/2 days since I was going on a whooping crane tour. It was extremely windy with a heavy overcast all day Sunday and Monday. The tour on Monday was fantastic and we saw whoopers but I didn't get very many decent shots of them because of distance and lighting. The most impressive bird sighting on the tour was a REAL flamingo sitting alone on top of an oyster bar. First time I've ever seen one in the wild. They believe it was blown in from all the hurricanes. The wind died down Tuesday but I still had a heavy overcast to contend with. The sun finally popped out and I had a little light to shoot with around noon to two. That's when these photos were taken.



Saltwater Servitude said:


> Graet shot on the oyster catcher!


I'm pretty sure that the flying bird is a black skimmer, not an oyster catcher. I took a few shots of some oyster catchers on the tour but they weren't very good.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Very nice. 
Those Herons sure know how to pose. Good shot of the Black Skimmer....doing what he does best, skimming! I remember driving thru the beach park and having to wait for the Skimmer fledglings to cross the parking lot before we could drive thru.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Ray. More, we want to see more. 
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Great stuff Ray!*

Love the heron. I can tell the lighting was tough, but it looks like you did real good. I think you should do a composite of the cardinal slapping the gull. For some reason it was the first thing I though of when I saw it.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Those are great Ray. Very close and crisp. Were you using a tri-pod? I am going down to POC on the 7th and plan on doing more picture taking than fishing. I know it's a little freaky, but I've really got the photo bug!


----------

